
Verizon Wireless to Allow Complete Opt Out of Mobile ‘Supercookies’ - growupkids
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/01/30/verizon-wireless-to-allow-complete-opt-out-of-mobile-supercookies/?action=Click&contentCollection=Mobile&module=BlogPost-Title&pgtype=Blogs&region=Body&version=Blog+Main
======
revelation
That's nice of our corporate overlords. They will even, after due hassle and
harassment, allow our data to be transmitted free of intentional modification.

Clearly we need less regulation to make sure this sane business thrives.

~~~
jacquesm
s/strives/thrives

------
higherpurpose
Who gave them permission to insert the cookies into our traffic in the first
place? Hopefully whatever net neutrality law passes, bans carriers from
interfering in such a way with the user's traffic or from tracking the users
in any other way.

~~~
seanp2k2
Pretty sure they were going with the "beg for forgiveness" option. They
certainly have enough money and lawyers to go do whatever they want in the
name of profit.

~~~
higherpurpose
And it worked. Now they won't track 100 percent of the users, but they'll
track "only" 95+ percent probably.

------
ashearer
Verizon is still giving out misinformation on this. A support representative
confirmed to me in writing today that "As of February 1, 2015, Verizon
Wireless will not send an identifier to third parties." However, it's still
being sent, and a higher-up representative said later that a third-party
identifier will currently _always_ be sent, and there's no known timeframe for
availability of an opt-out program.

------
jMyles
I'm of a different mindset than to believe that this can be legislated away or
fixed in any part of the transit.

We need to work toward (and we have nearly achieved) a situation where our
endpoints are strong and intelligent enough that no manipulation of this sort
is possible.

~~~
wtallis
This issue is entirely about connecting to an untrusted endpoint. No endpoint-
based solution is possible. This has to be dealt with by ensuring that the
transit provider won't sell you out.

